
Windows 95 Defrag Simulator - walterbell
http://hultbergs.org/defrag/
======
sbierwagen
Doesn't much resemble the real defragmenter, since it just marches forward in
strictly linear fashion. (And shows a heck of a lot of bad sectors)

Authentic defrag footage:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVYdSuFFmCU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVYdSuFFmCU)

